# 2 young boys looking for a home in CT



## julztoni97 (Jul 2, 2008)

2 Young friendly boys looking for homes. Will come with cage and supplies. Very friendly, about 8-9 weeks old. They were younger in the pic but I had found a home for them and she can't keep them. I don't have them back so can not get an updated picture.


----------



## julztoni97 (Jul 2, 2008)

They have been adopted. thanks


----------

